# Hackintosh : petits soucis de kexts (iATKOS s3v2)



## ppc27 (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Hier soir je me suis installé Mac OS X Snow Leopard sur le second disque dur de mon PC... installation nickel, tout tourne tip-top  ; hormis deux petits couacs :

- le premier concerne l'affichage : je ne peux pas paramétrer la résolution pour la faire correspondre à mon écran (un Samsung 22 pouces 1920x1080 connecté en HDMI)... j'ai rajouté les lignes suivantes au fichier com.apple.Boot.plist :

<key>Graphics Mode</key>
<string>1920x1080x32</string>

... mais la résolution plafonne toujours à un "ridicule" 1280x1024 
Renseignement pris la puce graphique du PC serait en cause... j'avais fini par dénicher un kext sur ce forum, ça s'installe mais au reboot, status quo 

- secundo, toujours un souci de kext mais cette fois-ci pour ma carte wifi... j'ai rien trouvé là dessus.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une idée (même une petite je prends ) ?

Merci beaucoup !

EDIT : je rajoute ma configuration, ça peux peut-être servir :

Medion Akoya E2103D, Intel Pentium E6700 Dual Core @ 3.2 GHz, 4 Go de RAM DDR3 @ 800 MHz, Intel Graphics X4500, carte réseau WiFi N 300 Mbps TP-LINK TP-WN881ND (rajoutée en PCI Express).


----------



## itOtO (6 Novembre 2012)

Salut,

pour ton wifi le seul kext qui coreespond et que tu peux essayer est celui-ci, mais c'est pour Mountain Lion (+/- Lion) mais pas Snow Leopard... : http://www.osx86.net/downloads.php?do=file&id=3111

Pour la partie graphique, je ne connais pas trop le X4500 de Intel mais a mon avis ça va être chaud...


----------



## ppc27 (6 Novembre 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> pour ton wifi le seul kext qui coreespond et que tu peux essayer est celui-ci, mais c'est pour Mountain Lion (+/- Lion) mais pas Snow Leopard... : http://www.osx86.net/downloads.php?do=file&id=3111
> 
> Pour la partie graphique, je ne connais pas trop le X4500 de Intel mais a mon avis ça va être chaud...



OK donc il faudrait que je fasse une upgrade vers Lion pour tenter de faire fonctionner le wifi... ça tombe bien j'ai ce qu'il faut  (et tant pis pour mes apps PPC ^^)
Et effectivemment pour le X4500, j'en ai ch*é pour trouver de menues infos et un kext que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire tourner 

En tout cas j'essaie pour le wifi c'est le point le plus critique, je peux m'accommoder encore un peu de la résolution pourrie qu'il y a actuellement  et merci du coup de main !

EDIT : pas mal le site de ta signature


----------



## ppc27 (8 Novembre 2012)

Pour le wifi, ça marche impeccable , par contre pour la X4500, j'ai trouvé un truc ici mais est-ce que c'est adapté ?


----------



## ppc27 (9 Novembre 2012)

ppc27 a dit:


> Pour le wifi, ça marche impeccable , par contre pour la X4500, j'ai trouvé un truc ici mais est-ce que c'est adapté ?



Apparemment oui ça l'est, Chameleon m'indique que mon Intel GMA X4500 est un G41 a.k.a. Eaglelake, nom de code 2E32 (source), donc j'ai pu trouver le kext s'y référant (en 32 et 64 bits)... 
Mais par contre, quand je le dépose dans /Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions ; OS X m'avertit qu'il ne peut l'installer  comment ça se fait ?

PS : désolé pour le flood


----------



## itOtO (9 Novembre 2012)

ppc27 a dit:


> Apparemment oui ça l'est, Chameleon m'indique que mon Intel GMA X4500 est un G41 a.k.a. Eaglelake, nom de code 2E32 (source), donc j'ai pu trouver le kext s'y référant (en 32 et 64 bits)...
> Mais par contre, quand je le dépose dans /Système/Bibliothèque/Extensions ; OS X m'avertit qu'il ne peut l'installer  comment ça se fait ?
> 
> PS : désolé pour le flood



Il faut l'installer avec un logiciel comme kext wizard pour le copier dans le dossier avec les autorisations admin et réparer les autorisation du dossier, du fait que ce sont des fichiers systèmes.


----------



## ppc27 (11 Novembre 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Il faut l'installer avec un logiciel comme kext wizard pour le copier dans le dossier avec les autorisations admin et réparer les autorisation du dossier, du fait que ce sont des fichiers systèmes.



Ben résultat négatif mon général  après install, réparations des autorisations _via_ Kext Wizard et reboot, status quo :/ j'ai du foirer quelque chose à un moment donné c'est pas possible


----------

